# JB Marine Weld for filling holes in non-skid?



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Sorry for another post on hole-filling. I've read a lot of info through searches here and on other forums but I have a "tube" of JB Marine Weld which is described on the packaging as a "Marine adhesive and sealant". It's a two-part tube, a la expoxy. Color is white.

My plan was to drill out the holes a fraction larger to get a clean surface down there and fill it flush.

The holes are from old TM mounts and other such attachment points. You can see some in the photo where I'm tapping a hole to accept a screw (factory-installed metal plate underneath).


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hell yeah.....JB weld is like Franks Red Hot Sauce.....I put that sh.. on everything!


----------



## JRyno10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Post how it goes, I need to do the exact same thing.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I've used it to fill holes and then refinish over it. Never had a problem with it loosening or coming out. Not marine, but I 've seen people drill out a hole larger than it needs to be, filling with JB, then drilling and tapping the JB. I wouldn't do this for anything that would be load bearing, but just to say JB is some tough stuff


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

If you save the shavings from drilling the holes bigger you can sand the shavings down even more, mix it with the JB weld epoxy and viola your color will match you on skid…


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Most of whats drilled out is glass and resin not gelcoat ,i highly dought hes gonna have enough gelcoat to amount to anything 🤔 best to just fill the holes and if its off color wise to the point it bothers him, buy a small amount of gelcoat....
Besides adding anything to the JB Weld will more than likely make it porous 😏 inturn weakening its structural integrity 🧑‍🎓 and ability to bond ...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I love JB marine haven't seen it in white yet. If I do I'm getting some. My old boat has some scars


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Why would the OP not just fill the holes with white gel coat?


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

That epoxy will work bit you will want to cover with gel coat. If not put 4200 or 5200 or similiar on it. That is gonna shrink in the hole and eventually let in water and also show a circle if you get it to even somewhat match.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Along with that white JB Weld, Marine Tex also comes in white and will make a durable repair (but not a good looking repair...). That's why gelcoat and gel coat color matching are good skills to have (I don't...). The good news is that for a repair that will certainly last until you do decide to do a proper gelcoat repair either one will suffice. All my experience is with Marine Tex... 

A repair facility or individual with serious gel coat skills can do a repair so well that you can't tell it was ever done... I also know one or two guys that had all of the old gelcoat removed on a hull, deck or cap - then completely re-done with new gel coat for a premium restoration - but it won't be cheap...


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Thanks everyone. This is the problem with being a relative newbie because almost everything about a boat is a question. Maybe someday I can do a true complete restoration of the boat. I think I would love it. But that's not in my financial cards right now. This boat is fantastic in the right conditions.


----------



## Joe Capin (Apr 5, 2017)

following


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Marine Tex, then gel coat or 3M 5200 and be done with it.


----------



## cmtelhiard (Mar 1, 2021)

interesting


----------



## jesseoshea (Jul 10, 2018)

I clean and prep hole (acetone). Fill with Marinetex. Problem solved. Has worked for over a decade without any cracking, shrinking or other issues. Also it doesn’t harbor any mildew or other discoloration. Win win.


----------



## jesseoshea (Jul 10, 2018)

Also, the west marine version or marinetex is made by the same company. Well at least it comes to west marine in the same exact package and has a different label stuck to it. (Worked at west marine)


----------

